
OpenBSD: vmm enabled - ProfDreamer
http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20161012092516
======
gbrown_
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12691491](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12691491)

